# I need a new watch...



## pedalinbob (Apr 2, 2006)

I really like my cheapie Timex Ironman watches. They have everything I need: digital, day and date, "Indiglo button", waterproof (including strap), about $30. 

The waterproofing is important, because I need to be able to wash it and sanitize it with alcohol, etc. I cannot stand a band that holds water/moisture, so the rubber bands work well. I HATE metal bands.

My current favorite is a mid-size with a 14mm band, because it is small enough to keep out of the way. I also like the indiglo thing: push the button, and it glows for about 3 seconds, then turns off.

BUT: the darn rubberized bands break often...like twice per year. It drives me nuts! I just broke another yesterday. 
I admit that I rarely remove the watch, but I don't think I beat it up too much.

So...I have two choices:

1. New watchband. The rubber ones keep breaking...so I have looked at a nylon replacement like the ones at Tad Gear (NATO strap?). 
Do those bands hold moisture? I would guess yes.
Timex carries a "Fast Wrap" nylon band...but I am not keen on the velcro.

2. New watch. The Casio G-Shock catches my eye...but not the clunky models. There is a square one (DW5600E-1V) that looks pretty nice...but, it has a rubberized band. Only $40...not bad.
Is the band durable?

I see that Countycomm sometimes has a military version with a nylon strap...any comments?

Bob


----------



## s.duff (Apr 2, 2006)

the one from countycomm will not likely ever be produced again. it was called the milshock and was a modded dw5600 that had the case milled out to accomodate the zulu/rhino straps that you mentioned. the reason that they will probably never be made again is b/c of the high availability of the strap adaptors that are also available at countycomm. the strap adaptors are awesome and really open up the possibility for easy changes to the gshock. i would say that the dw5600 series would be my first recommendation for a new watch, i really love the classic style of it. even if you kept the rubber strap on it, im sure you will be happy. im really a sucker for the one with the red lettering and the one with the reverse lcd is awesome too. good luck!


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a Traser/H3 titanium....6506..

Superb timepiece..

Have a search on the net....:goodjob:


----------



## s.duff (Apr 2, 2006)

oh yeah, forgot to mention that while the straps will retain moisture, they dry pretty quick since they are thin, and the nice thing about them is that they are pretty inexpensive to replace.


----------



## sak_collector (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, you have really bad luck with bands. Probably the alcohol doing it. Yes the nylon bands hold moisture, but as stated above they dry fairly quickly. If you had a watch with the adapters and the band just slides through them, you could always use two straps, just slip one out and put the dry one in.


----------



## ibcj (Apr 2, 2006)

I would recomend looking at the Casio G Shock 500 models. They are not bulky at all, like many of the G Shocks that I've owned. They also have SW, 5 Alarms including snooze function, are solar powered, waterproof, and keep atomic time. Price is about $75, but they can be found for less. 

I've owned many watches and most are much more expensive than this G shock, but none are more durable. I also don't care for metal bands, so this G's resin band is perfect for me.


----------



## knifebright (Apr 2, 2006)

i'd recomend to just get it over with and invest in a submariner. I love mine and its been on my wrist for the past year. Takes a beating and still ticks nicely. 
jimmy


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 2, 2006)

Lol, the jump from a Timex Ironman to a Rolex might be a tad much. Since you like digitals I would recomend a one of the higher end GShocks and put it on a Nato or other similar band, especially if you do ANYTHING near water, it can save yoru watch. I lost a vintage Citizen Bullhead last summer while on a Lake Huron in a sailboat and caught the band on a rope, popping a pin. Hopefully the fish like looking at the bright shiny thing.


----------



## louie (Apr 2, 2006)

All my Casio plastic bands seem to crack and break after a few years. Also, they seem to not have a design (buckle) that holds the end of the strap down, so they catch on stuff. I'm really thinking of going back to metal.

Also, I can't seem to find a trim watch with large display numbers for the date for old eyes.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 2, 2006)

You did not specify Louie, but if you are using an analog watch and having trouble seeing the date, you should look for a model that has a "Cyclops". This is a small magnifier that sits on the watch crystal over the date window and magnifies the date. Lots of analog models use them so it wont be hard to find one you like. They are easy to spot, it looks sort of like a small bubble on the crystal over the date. 

If it is digital, sorry can't help you there .


----------



## thesurefire (Apr 2, 2006)

knifebright said:


> i'd recomend to just get it over with and invest in a submariner. I love mine and its been on my wrist for the past year. Takes a beating and still ticks nicely.
> jimmy



Spot on. Just get it over with and pay for a quality watch. Personally I'd reccomend Sinn, They're built to be dive watchs (most are 100+ bar waterproof) Their dive line starts at around 900 dollars, depending on the exchange rate of euros to dollars.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Apr 2, 2006)

The Casio 5600 analog series is a modern hi-tech classic... and a real bargain. 

If you watch (closely) the various reality cop shows and Navy SEAL/SpecOps TV shows, you'll notice that about half of those dudes are sporting a Casio 5600. There's a very good reason for this: these critters are tough, durable, always work, and can take anything ya can dish out. 

I find mine to be a bit clunky, and it took a while to get used to it (vs. a thinner Seiko or Omega). However, its design seems to grow on you. I actually find this watch to be an honest and refreshing counterpoint to the slender/delicate snooty/snotty fem-fag designer watches pushed on us as "fashion/status statements" for jet-set wannabes. YMMV.

Its rubber band is pretty durable. Mine's only 18 months old and in perfect condition with no cracks or breaks. However, I don't jump outta airplanes, swim through snake-infested swamps, or engage in counter-terrorist SWAT team/Military Ops in Urban Terrain (MOUT) stuff. However, I do tend to smash crystals and rip sissified bands. The upgraded versions that CountyComm carried are sold out (they cost $95), but you can still buy those nylon band adapters from them. Anyway, standard replacement bands are cheap.


----------



## pedalinbob (Apr 2, 2006)

TonkinWarrior said:


> I actually find this watch to be an honest and refreshing counterpoint to the slender/delicate snooty/snotty fem-fag designer watches pushed on us as "fashion/status statements" for jet-set wannabes. YMMV.



LOL!!!!!!

I am glad I wasn't drinking a Coke when I read that!!!!

Well...as much nice as a $900 watch sounds, I think I will stick with something under $100.
I will probably get something that uses a more common size band, so it can more easily be replaced.

All the comments are greatly appreciated!

Bob


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Apr 2, 2006)

pedalinbob said:


> The waterproofing is important, because I need to be able to wash it and sanitize it with alcohol, etc. I cannot stand a band that holds water/moisture, so the rubber bands work well. I HATE metal bands.


OK, so you need to sanitize with alcohol... WHY, and why not take it off, if the job in hand is so noxious? I have used rubber straps in the past, I have used Velcro, I have used the NATO straps, but these days, on ALL my (6) wristwatches, I have stainless straps, apart from one which is Titanium, like the watch it's mounted on.

The NATO straps are OK, they get wet, they dry, but I find the wetness annoying during that time. I favour self winding mechanical watches these days. They are thicker than quartz watches, and when added to a Velcro or NATO cloth strap, they become even thicker, as one part of the strap passes between the wrist and the watch.

I have had rubber straps fail, at the watch pin holes, and that is why I won't wear rubber straps anymore, but I tend to wear watches 'tight', so that may have something to do with it, or it may not...


----------



## CLHC (Apr 3, 2006)

Luminox also sells a nylon and rubber watch bands that hold up to abuse quite well. A decent inexpensive watch to consider are those Made in Japan Casio Edifice series. Claims 100M water resistancy and comes with a 10 year battery.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## pedalinbob (Apr 3, 2006)

The noxious task requires that I have a watch on: being in the operating room and performing procedures where time callouts can be critical.
I scrub/disinfect the watch (alcohol, cida-stat, or sometimes virex!), and it resides under a glove (I can see through the glove).
I can use the wall clocks, but they are sometimes hard to see, depending upon my position.

I know...people think "why would you use a TIMEX???
It works, plain and simple. I have never had one fail in over ten years in medicine. I simply do not need a $3000 watch to do this job.

Also, on rounds, I may chart on dozens of people, and taking off the watch between each person/charting entry/order to wash it, is impractical.

Yeah, I wear my watch snug as well! I am sure this doesn't help the longevity of the band. I am beginning to wonder if Timex simply makes less durable bands, and combined with my abuse...they fail. 
Maybe the chemical scrubs "denature" the bands?
Holy crap...I wonder what it does to my skin!

I dislike metal bands because they catch my wrist-hair (damn Italian blood), and rip it out...over and over and over.

Bob


----------



## pmath (Apr 3, 2006)

Slightly off topic but...

I love my 20th Anniversary Ironman too, but have lost the two rectangulat buttom. Mr Timex doesn't have them any more. I may have to try to manufacture some ;-)

I wonder if anyone here can help? My watch is the white analog face with the small digital window.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 3, 2006)

This is perhaps a wild thought, but... if being wet next to your skin is an irratant and a concern. Maybe if you custom lined something like a nylon Nato band, which dries fast to begin with, with something like polypro underwear material which should wick the moisture away from the wrist into the nylon to dry. NOt sure if it would work or not but it might. The Nato is probably your best choice given your conditions I believe. Or a new rubber band but a quality band of silicone rubber, they make some excellant aftermarket bands nowdays.

If you get a rubber, buy a good one and put it on a deployment clasp which will save you wear and tear in the buckle area, plus it will make it so much easier to put on and off. Global watchband is an excellant place ot deal with. 

http://www.globalwatchband.com/itemview.php?parID=50







Another option is carbon fiber. 

http://www.globalwatchband.com/itemview.php?parID=48







This one is not shown on a deployment but the Rich will add one for a nominal price. His customer service is second to none, he is a true gentleman to deal with. I HIGHLY recomend him.

http://www.globalwatchband.com/itemview.php?parID=31


----------



## macthek (Apr 3, 2006)

And may i second the cheer for globalwatchband.com! Just purchased a Kevlar band and stainless steel deployment clasp from them and recieved quick service. Don't know how a Kevlar band would stand up to alcohol etc., but this particular band is non-porous and so won't absorb water.

I seem to remember reading somewhere that alcohol drys out and hardens rubber products. That may be the cause of the rubber bands breaking sooner than you might expect.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 4, 2006)

I've got one of the Casio Edifice watches as a dressier alternate to my Vostok. It's quite accurate and affordable. This one was around $45 at WalMart. There are some models for a bit less with rubber/plastic bands and bodies but with the same features. It uses two yellow LEDs to light the hands, which are luminous too, but no light for the LCD screen. I've also seen it with gold and white faces.

Geoff


----------



## flownosaj (Apr 4, 2006)

macthek is right about the alcohol.





Bob, look at what happens to your extendable ears when you clean them frequently--dry-rot. My Cardiology III held up well over the years but I think that Littmann has better compounds than the less expensive ones. I think that your rubber watchbands are suffering the same fate. 


With my daily choice of wearing either a Seiko, Citizen, Tag Heuer, Suunto, Eglin, Timberland or Timex (in decending order of "fashion/status statements for jet-set wannabes") to work, I've found myself wearing my Timex in the ICU for many of the same reasons you've stated above. 


I did not like the feeling of the rubber strap (never cared for rubber) so I replaced it with a Chisco velcro band within the first month. I know you said that you're not "keen on the velcro," but hear me out on this one. 

*Nylon strap that doesn't retain water and fully adjustable for tight or loose wearing. (My wrists tend to swell ever-so-slightly with higher temps or activity and this is a big step over an improvised automatic-diver-tourniquet.) 
*Fast on and off thanks to the velcro and almost 2 years of hospital muck and the velcro is still good.




*I may not be able to autoclave it, but alcohol works well and I can always spray it down with Wexcide.
*Basic black blends in well.
*Less than $7 gets me a brand new strap if I want it, when I want it. 


I think this is the one I have--mine's about 2 years old so I can't be sure.
*http://tinyurl.com/qo9vz *


----------



## pedalinbob (Apr 4, 2006)

Flownosaj: you have some sweet watches! 
Flying Turtle: that Casio looks pretty sweet. Very classy at a great price.
I have been drooling over a Victorinox watch for some time. I like the classic appearance, but it appears they don't have one with an illuminated face.

Yeah...I am rethinking the velcro band.

I realized I already have one on another watch. The band is a Timex Fast Wrap...and, I remember why I did not use it: it is too small. 

It seems the 14mm Fast Wrap is unusually short (probably made for a woman's watch), so I may need to find another that is longer.

I like the idea that it is infinitely adjustable.
The one you linked to (The Band) looks pretty nice as well.

Also, I stopped by Wallyworld to get some toothbrushes, and looked at the Casio G-Shock 5600 (I think). Seemed pretty nice. I liked that the buttons are more isolated than my old Timexes. 

Sooooo...I will upgrade the bands on my current watches, and look into another watch which would allow a wider choice of bands (maybe something with 20mm, since it looks like a pretty common size).

Bob


----------



## jbfla (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Bob,

The St. Moritz Pathfinder is my favorite. I wear the titanium band, but it is available with a kevlar band...that should be a little tougher to break. 

:laughing: 

http://www.st-moritz.com/pages/pathfinder.php

jb


----------



## sotyakr (Apr 4, 2006)

I've got a St. Moritz SLK digital. With a titanium case, it's proven to be a nice, light, tough, low profile watch. Got mine with the kevlar band and it's fine, except that it's backed with thin leather which has developed a case of cracked/funk/rot - not surprising since it's exposed to water every day. Not the prettiest watch out there, but it does the job.




jbfla said:


> I wear the titanium band, but it is available with a kevlar band...that should be a little tougher to break.
> jb


----------



## rgp4544 (Apr 5, 2006)

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> OK, so you need to sanitize with alcohol... WHY, and why not take it off, if the job in hand is so noxious? I have used rubber straps in the past, I have used Velcro, I have used the NATO straps, but these days, on ALL my (6) wristwatches, I have stainless straps, apart from one which is Titanium, like the watch it's mounted on.
> 
> The NATO straps are OK, they get wet, they dry, but I find the wetness annoying during that time. I favour self winding mechanical watches these days. They are thicker than quartz watches, and when added to a Velcro or NATO cloth strap, they become even thicker, as one part of the strap passes between the wrist and the watch.
> 
> I have had rubber straps fail, at the watch pin holes, and that is why I won't wear rubber straps anymore, but I tend to wear watches 'tight', so that may have something to do with it, or it may not...



Hell yes!

G-Shocks are great BUT their rep for toughness is that they are tough compared to all the other cheap watches...a good mechanical, if you break it while wearing it, is something you won't care about having broken because you will be a lot more concerned about the arm you were wearing it on...

The digital stuff is ok but for practical use when you NEED a watch a good mechanical with a sweep second hand kicks butt over anything digital. IE, if all you do with it is to time the kids at the local high school track practice, the digital can't be beat...but if you're doing anything else...

A sweep second hand allows you to time things at a glance, rather than seeing a spinning blur of numbers and trying to spot the time you have to do something.

From my own experience I would highly recommend either an Omega Speedmaster Professional, or an Omega Seamaster Professional Chrono, or any of the Lemania 5100 based Tutimas. These are not cheap but none of them are a purchase you will regret later.

Richard


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 5, 2006)

Give me a Rolex anyday


----------



## jbfla (Apr 5, 2006)

sotyakr said:


> I've got a St. Moritz SLK digital. With a titanium case, it's proven to be a nice, light, tough, low profile watch. Got mine with the kevlar band and it's fine, except that it's backed with thin leather which has developed a case of cracked/funk/rot - not surprising since it's exposed to water every day. Not the prettiest watch out there, but it does the job.


Sotyakr, thanks, had forgotton about the digital St. Moritz...and did not realize that the kevlar band was leather backed.

St. Moritz does offer a nylon band, and a heavy duty rubber one. I have the nylon one with velcro adjutment as a spare band, but have never used it because I like the titanium band so much.

jb


----------



## sotyakr (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep, had I known it was leather backed, I probably would have gone with a different band option. Probably end up with one of the Maratac's from County Comm when this one gets too funkified.



jbfla said:


> ...and did not realize that the kevlar band was leather backed.
> jb


----------



## stockae92 (Apr 6, 2006)

if the timex serves you well, then why not just replace strap

and i would get a rubber strap if the watch will constantly get wet

if you are tired of that the timex, then Casio G-SHock DW5600E is a good choice. i like the "after glow" of EL and the feel of the buttons of the Casio much better than the timex ones


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 6, 2006)

Casio's are great, especially when exposed to nasty stuff. I mean you COULD beat on your Rolex/Omega/Sinn/Fortis/Tutima/Patek Phillipe, etc, but would you? Manual wind/Automatic chronos aren't exactly cheap, either


----------



## John N (Apr 7, 2006)

pedalinbob said:


> I dislike metal bands because they catch my wrist-hair (damn Italian blood), and rip it out...over and over and over.
> 
> Bob



Hi Bob,

Have you tried different metal bands? I recall having various watches that pulled my hairs in my youth, but my Rolex GMT Master II* has never pulled my hairs. I suspect if you tried a few things you could find one that would work.

Personally, I can't imagine using a velcro band in this setting. It has places to catch gunk, and I'd hate to wait for it to dry all the time.

YMMV.

-john


* FWIW, while I probably wouldn't buy a Rolex again, this watch has served me well. Previously I broke every watch I owned, but I haven't killed the GMT in over 15 years (and I'm not easy on it) of 7x24 wear (including showers and sleep), doing everything from construction to hiking. If I get it yucky, I just wash it with soap and water and dry it off. Over and over. It just keeps ticking... 

Oh, and the saphire window is incredible. The crystal of my last G-Shock was all scarred up -- it looked like it had been through a war. The crystal on my GMT looks brand new when I wash it. I'll never get another watch that doesn't have a saphire crystal.


----------



## John N (Apr 7, 2006)

FWIW, here are a few yummy ones:

Sinn U1 

Traser H3 P6505 Commander 100 

Omega Seamaster Pro Titanium 

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon 

Omega Seamster 300M GMT, white dial 

Mk II Custom. I kinda fancy something like this.

Happy hunting.

-john


Hmm. What was Dean saying about what a watch (and shoes) says about you?


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 7, 2006)

A nice rolex style oyster band doesn't pull hairs. Seiko has a version for their divers. The divers BTW: only run $100 used (mint condition) and you can get there at the NYC chinatown for 175ish and www.chronograph.com has them for even cheaper


----------



## Travissg1 (Apr 8, 2006)

For the low price, Casio G-Shocks are amazing. Mine has taken to many hits to count... I am very abusive to it, and there are no scratches or marks on it. The lens is made of a special material to prevent scratching, and it works.


----------



## mchomicz (Apr 25, 2006)

After 10 years of changing rubber bands twice to 3 times per year on my CASIO watch (and battery every 2 years or so) - I finally broke. I recently bought a CASIO with a metal body and band (2006 model CASIO WVQ600DCA-2AV for not quite $180 from these guys )

I can't yet speak of the durability of the movement or life of its rechargeable battery (it's solar). But I can say that CASIO must have ironed out some previous kinks in their 'Waveceptor' design because my watch is able to pick up calibration signal every night without requiring me to take it off for the night. I sleep with the watch on my wrist in a room that doesn't even have windows facing the direction of Fort Collins, CO (even though the manual says I should take it off for the night and put it near a window on the other side of my house - facing towards CO); I live in North Carolina.

Needless to say - I couldn't be happier with the accuracy of the watch. As someone mentioned on this forum (in another thread) I don't really NEED absolutely perfect accuracy. But I certainly can't complain if I can get it for $180 in a pretty looking package (plus whatever portion of my taxes goes to run NIST).

I am personally really glad CASIO finally decided to break with their apparent tradition of putting out ugly looking (though uber-functional) watches and finally decided to start selling some more traditional looking 'timepieces' (like the WVQ600DA line or the WVQ500DBA line) 

Certainly a matter of personal taste - but it did make my decision to finally part with my 10-year old calculator CASIO (with 10 gazzilion other functions I've grown very used to!) that much easier and pick up this instead. I hope it will not 'depilate' my wrist! Though I'm not Italian ;-)


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to CPF!

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## lightcacher (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought one of these G-Shock's the other day and I really like it. Walmart has them for $67.93.


----------



## guncollector (Apr 26, 2006)

G-Shocks are bombproof. The ultimate tool watch.

If I were looking around today, I would definitely go with an Atomic (atomic-clock sycing) and Solar (solar-charging) version.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 27, 2006)

Haven't the rechargeable batteries in the solar charged watches been kind of unreliable? Seems like I've read a number of complaints about Seiko and Citizen solar watches needing a replacement after just a few years. Sort of defeats the purpose when regular watch batteries last longer and are cheaper. 

Geoff


----------



## CLHC (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey *lightcacher*!

Nice looking G-Shocker! They really have that for the said price at Walmart? Gotta go and get one then if they do!

Thanks for sharing! :wave:


----------



## stockae92 (Apr 27, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> Haven't the rechargeable batteries in the solar charged watches been kind of unreliable? Seems like I've read a number of complaints about Seiko and Citizen solar watches needing a replacement after just a few years. Sort of defeats the purpose when regular watch batteries last longer and are cheaper.
> 
> Geoff



casio did have some problem with the very early production of tough solar watches. for g-shock, the affacted models are G5600/5700, GW300, MTG900, PRG50 triple sensor, etc. i think casio addressed the issue in the later production and we heard less and less problem about battery issue.

and for reliable tough solar G, try G2300/2310, GW200 Frogman. these models uses ML-2016 and we haven't heard of any problem with them yet. and raysman (the very first solar G-Shock) also uses a good battery with huge capacity.

if you are looking at recent model tough solar [atomic] G-Shock, then i won't worry about the battery issue.

and seiko kinetic always had problems with they early production capacitor. they also addressed the issue in recent 5M6X kinetic movement. there are still plenty of 5M4X or earlier movement out there and you can simply swap the capacitor out with the 5M6X capacitor to fix the problem.

and i also agree that casio did something to improve the atomic reception. i used to have problem receiving signal with the early GW300. the more recent models (GW5600, GW1500, MTG910, etc) have much better reception and can receive signal much more consistantly


----------



## rotncore (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a St. Moritz Transformer in titanium that came with the aformentionned kevlar/leather band. It rotted away on my wrist, and I ordered the rubber replacement from St. Moritz, and it's great,


----------



## lightcacher (Apr 27, 2006)

CHC said:


> Hey *lightcacher*!
> 
> Nice looking G-Shocker! They really have that for the said price at Walmart? Gotta go and get one then if they do!
> 
> Thanks for sharing! :wave:




They sure do. The model you will need to look for is *G100-1BV*. They were out of them at one Walmart but had them at the second one I went to. Check them out.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 27, 2006)

*G100-1BV*

I'll have to remember that number. But the picture you provided makes it alot easier to recall.

Thanks!


----------



## mchomicz (Apr 27, 2006)

CHC said:


> They really have that for the said price at Walmart?



CASIO G100-1BV can be had on the Web for around $10 less than Wal-Mart (if you are willing to look around). One example: $53 + $5.95 shipping at http://www.jomashop.com/casio-g100-1bv.html?source=froogle&kw=casio-g100-1bv 

"Walmart: Always Low Prices. Always.
Thoug Usually *NOT *Lowest" 



mc


----------



## mchomicz (Apr 28, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> these models uses ML-2016 and we haven't heard of any problem with them yet.



Stockae92,

Perhaps this is a bit off topic. If so - please feel free to direct me to the appropriate thread / forum where I should post a question like this.

I am quite fascinated by 'self powered' watches and am very curious to find out just how exactly the CASIO 'Tough Solar' technology works. I realize that there is a solar cell and a small rechargeable battery involved. I wonder if there also is a capacitor that's used as a 'first level' for storing power captured by solar cell with excess used for charging the battery? And in insufficient light conditions - the battery takes over to power the movement? I'm asking because I'm not sure if a rechargeable cell can be simultaneously charged (by the solar cell) AND drained (by the watch movement). Is any information available on this at all (official provided by CASIO or unofficial obtained from taking 'Tough Solar' watches apart)?

Also - is yet known what type of cell the the line of WVQ600DCA CASIOS uses?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Synergy (Apr 28, 2006)

lightcacher said:


> I bought one of these G-Shock's the other day and I really like it. Walmart has them for $67.93.


 
I have this exact same watch...and yes, got it at Wally-world for about $70. 
Great watch except for two drawbacks...1) No second sweep hand, and 2) the hour and minute hands can only be adjusted forward. Other than that, great watch with good looks. I've had mine for a few years now with no problems whatsover...


----------



## MichiganMan (May 5, 2006)

Would the County Comm adapters fit these G100-1BV's? And which Zulu band do you get? The 22mm or 24mm?


----------

